# free bikes for cardiffians



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

i never got round to trying one of those "ride me" bikes and now i find out they're closing the scheme  still, silver lining and all, they're giving the bikes away if anyone wants one, just after christmas.

eta: 10am-2pm 28th, 29th, 30th december

unit 2
the timberyard
east moors road
cf24 5ee


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2011)

really? how you know that they are giving them away?
bit heavy and clunky like but still a bike


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

ddraig said:


> really? how you know that they are giving them away?



*taps nose*


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2011)

aaaaahhhh 
like that is it!


----------



## trampie (Dec 3, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> i never got round to trying one of those "ride me" bikes and now i find out they're closing the scheme  still, silver lining and all, they're giving the bikes away if anyone wants one, just after christmas.
> 
> eta: 10am-2pm 28th, 29th, 30th december
> 
> ...


Open to anyone or have you got to be from Cardiff ?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

trampie said:


> Open to anyone or have you got to be from Cardiff ?



as long as you can get there (and physically manhandle them home ) i reckon they'll give em to anyone. (who doesn't mind having a "ride me" bike  i think you may be able to smash the signs off with a well-aimed hammer  )


----------



## trampie (Dec 3, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> as long as you can get there (and physically manhandle them home ) i reckon they'll give em to anyone. (who doesn't mind having a "ride me" bike  i think you may be able to smash the signs off with a well-aimed hammer  )


Oh we are not talking a tour de france type racing bike then ?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

trampie said:


> Oh we are not talking a tour de france type racing bike then ?



nah, but they have baskets


----------



## trampie (Dec 3, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> nah, but they have baskets


I will give it a miss then.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's what the bikes look like:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/cardiffs-oybike-street-bike-hire-scheme-continues-to-grow/


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Here's what the bikes look like:
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/cardiffs-oybike-street-bike-hire-scheme-continues-to-grow/



webpage namefail


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> webpage namefail


Well, I didn't know the ruddy thing was going to pack in. I was looking forward to having a go on one too.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2011)

going back to the dates etc
surely they'd all be gone on the first day?
is there no criteria? 
would be good to get one for the mrs


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2011)

Background here: http://cyclestuff.wordpress.com/2011/11/16/on-the-endangered-species-list-the-oybike/


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2011)

"subject to availability"

ymmv


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2012)

got one! 

shame the scheme is ending


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2012)

pretty painless
just a short form with your details and sign away your rights to sue etc and you get to choose your bike!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 6, 2012)

shaft drive?? Not bad for a freebie though


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2012)

they are shaft drive too - presumably it cuts down on vandalisable parts. what issues do they have weeps?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2012)

yeah they are a bit clunky but quite solid and as I couldn't afford to get partner a sit up bike for xmas and they were actually subscribed to this scheme for a while it is great for her. and a piece of history too


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2012)

did you get one bob?
there are a few left and they are there til 6 today


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 6, 2012)

i already have a lovely bike i don't ride


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2012)

Fairly flat then, Cardiff ?

EDIT :- read the Blog post, checked Google Earth - looks perfect for wide uptake of cycling ...


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 6, 2012)

btw will be approaching every girl on a yellow bike from now on "are you mrs ddraig? " cue> 

you may want to get it resprayed for her own protection


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Fairly flat then, Cardiff ?
> 
> EDIT :- read the Blog post, checked Google Earth - looks perfect for wide uptake of cycling ...


yeah, odd incline here and there but town mainly flat


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> btw will be approaching every girl on a yellow bike from now on "are you mrs ddraig? " cue>
> 
> you may want to get it resprayed for her own protection


----------



## weepiper (Jan 6, 2012)

killer b said:


> they are shaft drive too - presumably it cuts down on vandalisable parts. what issues do they have weeps?



I don't know, I've never laid hands on one. Be interested to have a look


----------



## Geri (Jan 6, 2012)

Do any of those schemes ever work?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2012)

I would be paranoid that something would go wrong and I would end up being charged for extra time - or it would get nicked - or I would be accused of damaging it ...


----------



## topaz (Jan 8, 2012)

i went down there with a friend on the 28th at 10am and joined a que of about 10 people to get one.  after standing there for an hour someone got through to somebody on the phone and we were told that they'd not picked up all the bikes and to come back the following day.  so the following day we got there earlier, 2nd to arrive... and same thing happened again, nobody showed up... so we got through to someone on the phone and they told us to leave names and addresses of the people that showed up and that we'd definately get bikes.

it's now the 8th jan and i've not heard from them and neither has my mate.


----------

